# Gee, Hershey...dropping the peanut here....



## granfire (Jul 25, 2013)

I requested, rather suggested that they offered a peanut free assortment of candy, since a lot of schools are now peanut free. It would make for an easier project should any of my groups pick up the old candy sale shtick

this is the (rather automated) reply I got.
Nothing is altered, I don't believe in protecting the clueless! 



> Hi Ilka,
> 
> Thank you for contacting The Hershey Company.
> 
> ...



the fundraising page has no point of contact anywhere, other than finding a sales person...So not what I was looking for.
Snail Mail seems in order, and it will not be as polite as the email!


----------



## ballen0351 (Jul 25, 2013)

Don't do it peanuts are awesome.  If the kids allergic lock him in the closet cause he's not right.


----------



## Big Don (Jul 25, 2013)

> *Myth: Peanut Allergy is the most common allergen.*
> Fact: Peanut allergy is the third most  								common in children, ranking behind milk and egg;  								peanut allergy is the fourth most common allergy  								in adults, falling behind milk, egg and  								shellfish.


Ban milk and eggs and shellfish!
Ahem:

[h=1]Nut allergies -- a Yuppie invention[/h]
[h=2]Some kids really do have food allergies. But most just have bad reactions to their parents' mass hysteria.[/h]
January 09, 2009|JOEL STEIN







The LA TIMES EXCERPT:




















  	                  Your  kid doesn't have an allergy to nuts. Your kid has a parent who needs to  feel special. Your kid also spends recess running and screaming, "No!  Stop! Don't rub my head with peanut butter!"

Yes, a tiny number of  kids have severe peanut allergies that cause anaphylactic shock, and  all their teachers should be warned, handed EpiPens and given a really  expensive gift at Christmas. But unless you're a character on "Heroes,"  genes don't mutate fast enough to have caused an 18% increase in  childhood food allergies between 1997 and 2007. And genes certainly  don't cause 25% of parents to believe that their kids have food  allergies, when 4% do.


----------



## granfire (Jul 25, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> Don't do it peanuts are awesome.  If the kids allergic lock him in the closet cause he's not right.



That is not exactly the point.

I am in the boat that at least at high school level there should be enough self preservation in place that even with deathly allergies peanuts should not be a problem.

However, the problem is that many school have banned them. It would stand to reason that one of the world's largest chocolate maker would have a fundraiser assortment reflecting that.

And heck, not send you on a round about to a web page that has no point of contact for this issue...


----------



## ballen0351 (Jul 25, 2013)

granfire said:


> That is not exactly the point.
> 
> I am in the boat that at least at high school level there should be enough self preservation in place that even with deathly allergies peanuts should not be a problem.
> 
> ...


Nonsense do they even make candy without peanuts?  Unless its a fish from Sweden or a bear from gummy I think not.  At least nothing that tastes good


----------



## granfire (Jul 25, 2013)

LOL

I will find this peanut free candy, I swear!

you are such a goober....


----------



## Carol (Jul 25, 2013)

granfire said:


> LOL
> 
> I will find this peanut free candy, I swear!
> 
> you are such a goober....



You do know that "goober" is old southern slang for "peanut"? :lfao:

http://www.oldtimecandy.com/goobers.htm


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Big Don (Jul 25, 2013)

Carol said:


> You do know that "goober" is old southern slang for "peanut"? :lfao:
> 
> http://www.oldtimecandy.com/goobers.htm
> 
> ...


 
That's a Pyle...


----------



## granfire (Jul 25, 2013)

Carol said:


> You do know that "goober" is old southern slang for "peanut"? :lfao:
> 
> http://www.oldtimecandy.com/goobers.htm
> 
> ...



of course, that's the topic, after all!


----------



## ballen0351 (Jul 26, 2013)

I love goobers its my favorite movie candy


----------



## ballen0351 (Jul 26, 2013)

And peanut brittle and payday candy bars and the dresses big cup crunchy peanut butter mmmmmmmm peanuts are awesome


----------



## Carol (Jul 26, 2013)

I have an "honor box" concession stand set up at work where I sell candy bars to raise money for the park where I volunteer.  I have been looking everywhere for Payday bars!  I can't find them at a good price point


----------



## granfire (Jul 26, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> And peanut brittle and payday candy bars and the dresses big cup crunchy peanut butter mmmmmmmm peanuts are awesome



:duh:

that still does not let me bring them to school....


----------



## Carol (Jul 26, 2013)

granfire said:


> :duh:
> 
> that still does not let me bring them to school....



I buy my resale candy bars and snacks at Costco.  They have a good selection so you can pick and choose according to your preferences.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jul 26, 2013)

granfire said:


> :duh:
> 
> that still does not let me bring them to school....



Then you need to find a better school that one sucks


----------



## granfire (Jul 26, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Big Don (Jul 26, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> And peanut brittle and payday candy bars


You disgust me
eww hell no


----------



## granfire (Jul 26, 2013)

Big Don said:


> You disgust me
> eww hell no



don't be hatin on the peanut brittle!


----------



## Big Don (Jul 26, 2013)

granfire said:


> don't be hatin on the peanut brittle!



My grandma made a wide variety of candy, from scratch. The ONLY one I hated was the peanut brittle.


----------



## Carol (Jul 26, 2013)

I make peanut brittle with maple syrup


----------



## ballen0351 (Jul 27, 2013)

Carol said:


> I make peanut brittle with maple syrup



Lies. Unless I see a batch on my front door step by next week your a liar liar pants on fire.  I love pecan brittle too.


----------



## Carol (Jul 27, 2013)

Hey, dem's fightin' woids.  We can settle this like reasonable people.  Just message me your address and let me know what sort of MD goodness you'd like to provide in trade.   My pecan brittle is better than the peanut brittle, IMO.  The flavor of the pecans blend better with the maple syrup 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Big Don (Jul 28, 2013)

Carol said:


> Hey, dem's fightin' woids.  We can settle this like reasonable people.  Just message me your address and let me know what sort of MD goodness you'd like to provide in trade.


Wait a damn minute! MD goodness means crabs! I want in. I have award winning BBQ sauce.


----------



## ballen0351 (Jul 28, 2013)

Big Don said:


> Wait a damn minute! MD goodness means crabs! I want in. I have award winning BBQ sauce.



You can get crabs at any local truck stop its not just a MD thing


----------



## Carol (Jul 28, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> You can get crabs at any local truck stop its not just a MD thing



Mingya!  I think he gotcha there, Don :lol:


----------



## Big Don (Jul 28, 2013)

ballen0351 said:


> You can get crabs at any local truck stop its not just a MD thing



You are so friggin WRONG. 
EW EW EW


----------

